# Free pattern for the Greek Revival Shawl



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-I thought this was pretty. Denise http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1151.html


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> very pretty!


 :thumbup: Denise


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I really want to make this!! Saw it last night on all free knitting ad. Thank You for providing a link!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Irish knitter-It was my pleasure! If you go to AlFreeKnitting and sign up for the free newsletter, you'll get TONS of free patterns. Denise


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It is pretty. Nice of you to show us.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

mernie-Happy to be able to post it! Stay warm!!! Denise


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's gorgeous; but not in THIS LIFE!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's beautiful! Ironically, I also saw this same pattern in AllFreeKnitting.com just before I opened this one for KP.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> It's gorgeous; but not in THIS LIFE!


Dsynr- :lol: Denise


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Hi everyone-I thought this was pretty. Denise http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1151.html


It's BEAUTIFUL & It does NOT look like it is very difficult.....
AND I have 3 different colors with enough yardage, in LACE WEIGHT YARN......


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL & It does NOT look like it is very difficult.....
> AND I have 3 different colors with enough yardage, in LACE WEIGHT YARN......


CBCarol- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

a knitters challenge thank you denise


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is gorgeous!!!hank you so much for the link!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Why oh why did you have to show this? Now I'm going to want to knit it, at least with it being lace I can put it on my summer to do list.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

suzy-kate said:


> Why oh why did you have to show this? Now I'm going to want to knit it, at least with it being lace I can put it on my summer to do list.


Temptation! Temptation! It always happens!!!!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I do love this shawl, but I just groaned when I saw that it did not have charts! However, I think I will try it anyway. Thanks


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Irene P said:


> Temptation! Temptation! It always happens!!!!!


I've an aran coat to finish, then an aran sweater for my son, by the time I get those done it will be spring jackets and sweaters for both GS's, timing should just be right to knit this in the warmer weather. Hate knitting heavy stuff in the summer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have actually saved this one in my library on Ravelry.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

saw-I agree! You're very welcome. Denise


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

It is beautiful, but I'd like to see it in crochet...Do we have any creative minds to work on this???


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Reading the pattern - it doesn't look difficult but 254 rows sound like soooo many. I would like to try it. How long do you think it would take on the average?


----------



## kljw5559 (Jul 28, 2013)

crispie said:


> I do love this shawl, but I just groaned when I saw that it did not have charts! However, I think I will try it anyway. Thanks


There is a link for a chart at the bottom of the pattern.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pattern, thank you for the link


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I'm interested, but the charts are scary...


----------



## bltime (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! I love the unusual and delightful center back!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

bltime said:


> Awesome!!!


 :thumbup: Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

raindancer-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cattdages said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I'm interested, but the charts are scary...


cattdages-You're very welcome! I'm not a chart person but this pattern is written out as well as having charts so it's all good for me! Denise


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that the written out directions are scary. I wouldn't try it if there wasn't a chart. It's a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl Thank you for the link. I bought some fine yarn recently without having a project in mind for it. This shawl just might be that project.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

samazon-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so beautiful, thank you!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cynthia Turner-It was my pleasure. Enjoy! Denise


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL & It does NOT look like it is very difficult.....
> AND I have 3 different colors with enough yardage, in LACE WEIGHT YARN......


What does sk2 mean?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Oooh, thank you for posting. I love it and added it to my someday collection.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

kathycam-You're very welcome! Enjoy. Denise


----------

